# NORTHERN/NORTHEAST BRAZIL | Projects & Construction



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Salvador

Syene Corporate | 150m | 38 fl​



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617990​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Salvador 

International Trade Center | 160m | 40 fl​



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617958​


----------



## Caio RML (Aug 28, 2013)

*Campina Grande-City Office(Mixed-Use)*


----------



## Caio RML (Aug 28, 2013)

*Campina Grande-Centro Médico Dr. Bezerra de Carvalho(Medical Center|12l)*


----------



## Caio RML (Aug 28, 2013)

*Campina Grande-Heron Marinho(Mixed Use|35l)*


----------



## Caio RML (Aug 28, 2013)

*Campina Grande-Rio Sierra Shopping (Mall|229 Stores)*


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

FAAN said:


> Salvador
> 
> Salvador Prime Complex | 3 x 38 fl | 35 fl
> 
> ...


All 3 of these are perfect. Congrats Salvador! Muito lindos os torres


----------



## Caio RML (Aug 28, 2013)

*NATAL-Midway Complex(Offices|21l/35l)*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*João Pessoa*
Neo | 44fl | 150m | residencial | U/C






















*Massai*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*
Mansão Unique 
*Floors:* 37
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *U/C
















Unique Realizações


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice projects!! Can you post about restorations in Salvador??


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

el palmesano said:


> nice projects!! Can you post about restorations in Salvador??


Ok


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Casarão dos Azulejos Azuis

Before:





























After:




































*Correio*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Casa da História de Salvador





























_*@Tennyson Vital*_​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! awsome projects!! great to see the heritage restored!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Campina Grande*
Design Life Center
*Floors:* 12
*Function: *mixed
*Status:* T/O 
*Ar**chtecture: *Triptyque Architecture
*Company: *Andrade Marinho LMF*



































*
*Lucio Andrade*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Boa Vista*
Parque do Rio Branco
*The Tower Will be have 85 meters.
























Updates:








_*Richard Messias*_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*
Salvador-Itaparica Bridge
12,4km long.
7,7 billion R$
PRO












































green:to be built
purple:duplication and requalification
this other purple:requalification of arterial urban road
orange:existing federal highway
brown: existing state highway


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*
Mater Dei Salvador
*Floors: *24
*Height: *100m (328ft)
*Use: *Hospital
*Status: *U/C
*Architecture:* Zanettini Arquitetura
*Developer:* Mater Dei
61.000m²
R$ 500 million





























October








_Guilherme_ _Ataíde_

November















_*Trauss*_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*
Horto Parque Barcelona
~45fl
Prima Empreendimentos


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*

Horto Parque Barcelona

Floors: 38

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Prima Inova

Built Area: 23.064,94 m²

Web









Updates:











































_Prima Inova_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*

Monvert Horto Florestal

Floors: 2x 40

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Odebrecht

Web
















Updates:






















_Marti Figuritedo_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*

Hospital Mater Dei Salvador

Height: 100m

Floors: 24

Use: Hospital

Status: Completed

Developer: Rede Mater Dei

Architecture: Zanettini Arquitetura

Built Area: 61.000m²

Construction evolution:









January 2021:















August 2021:























May 2022:





























_My Phantom Toy_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*

Heritage Horto Florestal

Floors: 28

Use: residencial

Status: U/C










Update:








_Marti Figuritedo_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Salvador*

Mansão Villa Vitória

Floors: 34

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Web


----------

